# VASSALBORO, Maine person with Alzheimer's located by the MSP.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

_*“How far that little candle throws his beams! So shines a good deed in a weary world.” ~ William Shakespeare *_

Strong work sir!













*VASSALBORO, Maine —*
Maine State Police are praising the actions of a trooper who managed to find and rescue an Alzheimer's patient who had wandered away from his home in Vassalboro.

State Trooper Tyler Harrington responded to the call about missing 82-year-old Bernard Perry at around 5 a.m.

Shortly after their search began, a town plow truck driver informed Trooper he'd seen a man walking around in the freezing rain and snowy conditions.

Trooper Harrington found the man in a ditch on Mudget Hill Rd., Perry was unable to walk. Harrington carried Perry back to his police cruiser, wrapping him in his jacket to warm him up while waiting for the ambulance.

Perry suffered from severe hypothermia and frostbite. He was transported to Maine General Hospital in Augusta where he is recovering.

Maine State Police released a video and description of the incident in a Facebook post.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

can confirm, Vassalboro is freezing rn


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice bit of work and terrific for Public Relations. Of course, we all know there's going to be some NUT who will say that the Troopers staged the entire event just to look like heroes.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Those silver alerts happen quite a bit for those older folks who live out in the woods on their own. Can get real dangerous during the maine winters.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Maine has State Po-Po’s?






😁


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

KPD54 said:


> Those silver alerts happen quite a bit for those older folks who live out in the woods on their own. Can get real dangerous during the maine winters.



I remember an episode of North Woods Law (back in the Maine days) where the Warden Service found an elderly guy with Alzheimer’s who wandered off and fell into a stream in the middle of the Maine winter. Luckily they got a dog team there quick and found the guy within 30 minutes or so, or he would have been an ice cube. Barely survived as it was. If there’s one thing I can say I like about the south, it’s at least that we don’t have to worry about finding out Silver Alerts as popsicles 99% of the time.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Maine has State Po-Po’s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone’s a funny guy


----------

